# Outback Skin "wrinkles"



## USMCret (Mar 2, 2007)

I need help here.....we just pulled our OB out of winter storage and besides the mice that enjoyed it for the winter, we noticed "wrinkles" on the outside surface of the trailer. They're located in only one place too, on the front near the roof. It was covered all winter and pretty clean when we took the cover off but these definately happened during storage. I'm no RV design engineer but it looks like something (glue?) underneath the outside vinyl skin melted and "oozed" down the front causing these wrinkles (we did have a heat wave recently that lasted about 2 weeks). When I first saw them, I thought it was a air bubble but they're hard to the touch which gave the previous idea. 
Other than being ugly, they don't seem to have caused any other problems (leaks).

Has anyone ever seen anything like this?

I'll try and get a picture posted.
Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

USMCret said:


> I need help here.....we just pulled our OB out of winter storage and besides the mice that enjoyed it for the winter, we noticed "wrinkles" on the outside surface of the trailer. They're located in only one place too, on the front near the roof. It was covered all winter and pretty clean when we took the cover off but these definately happened during storage. I'm no RV design engineer but it looks like something (glue?) underneath the outside vinyl skin melted and "oozed" down the front causing these wrinkles (we did have a heat wave recently that lasted about 2 weeks). When I first saw them, I thought it was a air bubble but they're hard to the touch which gave the previous idea.
> Other than being ugly, they don't seem to have caused any other problems (leaks).
> 
> Has anyone ever seen anything like this?
> ...


Jeff, Puff is experiencing the same 'facial features' in essentially the same place. She goes in for Service tomorrow and this is on the list. I'll let you know what we learn.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure from description but it sounds like the usual front panel delamination problem.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Not sure from description but it sounds like the usual front panel delamination problem.


Those are *UGLY* words. mister


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Delamination is my guess too. I remember seeing some pictures of what you are describing before on this forum. Yep, I did a search and it was Fra Tra's Outback with the same problem. Click HERE to read his thread about it. Click HERE for bigger pics from his photo gallery.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jetjane said:


> Delamination is my guess too. I remember seeing some pictures of what you are describing before on this forum. Yep, I did a search and it was Fra Tra's Outback with the same problem. Click HERE to read his thread about it. Click HERE for bigger pics from his photo gallery.


In our case, anyway, the signs really are 'wrinkles'...not 'bubbles' of any kind or description and they are right along the hight front edge where the molding meets the skin. So we are holding out hope. Either way, I have spoken with our dealer (who hasn't yet seen it) and, if its delam, he has assured me that they will be sure that Keystone takes care of us and that any "tear down" will happen after the season so as not to interfere with our camping. (I love







our dealer!!!) We've heard these words from Camper's Inn before and they have ALWAYS come through. If it's delam, so be it. Either way, I am confident that it/we/Puff will be taken care of. Have I said how much I love our dealer ???


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, THIS thread is the one I was remembering and shows wrinkles very well....it was post #9 by Colorado Outbackers.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jetjane said:


> OK, THIS thread is the one I was remembering and shows wrinkles very well....it was post #9 by Colorado Outbackers.


Yep - that's pretty ugly! Fortunately, ours isn't close. Only a very little bit of 'wrinkling' right at the edge and NO bubbling .... maybe we're catching it early .... maybe its something different. We should know more in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

jetjane said:


> OK, THIS thread is the one I was remembering and shows wrinkles very well....it was post #9 by Colorado Outbackers.


I remember this one also, it's the worst case of delam I have ever seen.


----------



## USMCret (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks everybody for you input. I hadn't heard of Outbacks having a delamination problem before. Even though my camper is out of warranty, I took a couple of photos and sent Keystone a letter. Maybe they'll help me out in getting it fixed? I'll let you all know how they replay.
Thanks again
Jeff


----------

